# [SOLVED] No wireless card detected

## muebi

I have the following network devices

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

```

which I set up using the e1000e and iwlagn drivers in the kernel (built-in).

Both cards get recognized at boot. dmesg gives:

```
[    0.722899] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.2.7-k2

[    0.723115] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2010 Intel Corporation.

[    0.874160] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.874873] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    0.875144] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    0.875629] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, REV=0x74
```

However, ifconfig -a only sees my eth but not the wireless card

```
dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 0a:e4:31:6f:2d:76  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f0:de:f1:2e:5e:11  

          inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::f2de:f1ff:fe2e:5e11/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5101 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4439 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:6029109 (5.7 MiB)  TX bytes:443944 (433.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f2600000-f2620000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:2264 (2.2 KiB)  TX bytes:2264 (2.2 KiB)
```

iwconfig gives:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

```

What is dummy0? Why do I not see something like wlan0? What am I missing?Last edited by muebi on Fri Dec 24, 2010 4:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Missing firmware may be? Take a look at the wiki, there is a chapter for those intel 6000 series adapters.

Cheers!

----------

## muebi

I changed the configuration in the kernel from built-in to modular and emerged the corresponding firmware net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode. After that I can see the wlan0 interface and all seems to work.

dummy0 has gone.

Thanks!

----------

